
Papers 3 for iOS is now free - charles_parnot
http://blog.papersapp.com/papers-for-iphone-and-ipad-now-free/
======
jballanc
Absolutely love Papers. I think anyone doing serious work with research
papers/citations will need the tools from the desktop app, but for
reading/organizing papers the iOS app is great on is own.

------
charles_parnot
The Mac app is still a paid app, but given the iOS ecosystem, it seems they
decided it was not worth trying to charge for it. It's a bit sad but a great
deal!

